# Brookville Lake report



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Launched from Hanna Creek at 1:45 PM Weds 17th. Other than a mix of puffy white clouds it was pretty much a bluebird day. Surface water temps were 82-83 range. Pleasure boaters were about 80% of lake traffic and too much for my taste. With school starting this week hope the boat traffic settles down.

Nearly 5 hours later (6:30 PM) when we trailored out, we'd managed only five smallies and none of those bigger than 13". Four of those fish were taken 4-5:30PM in the same 100 yard stretch of water. Fish were taken from secondary points which were relatively narrow (30-40 feet wide under water) and strikes came in 8-12 fow. We threw a variety of baits during the day, 3 smallies hit cranks, one took a blade bait, and the other a jig/gulp minnow combo. Would have been nice to stay later since we had a bit of a pattern going, but didn't want to get "grounded" by the boss lady at home.


----------



## uncadave (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks for the detailed report. I'll be there Sunday, Lord willing. Funny in the fact I did real good last year on black hair jigs, but nothing to show for it this year. Have you tried tubes at all? Best success I've had the past few weeks there is topwater early in the AM, but nothing very big.


----------



## reckmanmd (Jun 1, 2010)

Played hookie from work yesterday and hit Brookeville. Caught 4 smallies(1 was a 2pounder) and 2 decent LM. Used a Lucky Craft Sammy early in the morning and caught some SM and switched over to Senkos later on. Had a 3-4 pound SM jump off at the boat. I was working the Sammy and it hit it like a freight train. Wished I would've landed it but it was good to hook up with some brown fish.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

uncadave...........Have not tried the tube route lately, but not a bad idea. Nothing else we've thrown is lighting them up. Twister tails on a 1/4-3/8 jig head are usually reliable for a little bit of action but only good for casting practice lately.

We tried 1/2 dozen crank varieties, shallow and deep. Only crank to produce was original brown pattern Wiggle Wart catching all 3 of the smallies. Interesting that we tried another Wiggle Wart version, crawfish pattern, producing no hits.

Good luck Sunday and give us a report.


----------



## uncadave (Nov 4, 2010)

Just chatted with a guy here at work. He has a camper near BV and fishes religiously every weekend. He got skunked throwing and trolling cranks on Sat. but trolled live bait on Sun. and absolutely killed them - stripers, smallies, and 1 LM. I'm not a live bait guy, so have no experience, nor do I really want to give this a try.

I'll let you know how my Sun. trip goes. BTW, I'm in a white Basscat with red side 'bolts.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

uncadave said:


> I'll let you know how my Sun. trip goes. BTW, I'm in a white Basscat with red side 'bolts.


uncadave.......How'd you do at Brookville Sunday?


----------



## uncadave (Nov 4, 2010)

Sorry, I posted my report on another post...together, we had 9 total, LM and smallies. Largest was a solid 2# keeper, the rest dinks of some size or the other. All on either cranks or jerks. Put in at the dam to compare the water clarity, didn't do any good there, so ventured north of Fairfield causeway and caught all fish there. All were relatively shallow. I use the cheap-o Netcraft 78mm size pointer-type jerk in Am. shad color, danding it with quick, short pulls. I also rely on a Jointed #5 Rapala Shad Rap in Silver Shiner color as well. Nothing on black hair jig or roadkill colored tube. Lord willing, I'll be back either this Sat. or Sun. I never fish tourneys, but noted some tourney guys who post here haven't been scratching much last 2 or so weeks there (5#'s to win Fri. tourney). With school back in soon, and hunting season, should loosen up fish activity. I'm always willing to share info, so look for a Basscat with white side hull w/ red lightening bolt and black motor, say "Hey".


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

My son and I hit Brookville Tuesday (9-13). Had our choice of going Tuesday or Weds(today) and with the front approaching we opted for Tuesday. Put in at Hanna Creek about 2:15PM.......water temp was 75 there. Wind was nasty.....any attempt to fish an eastern shore line a real struggle with the wind. Target was smallies but also invested some time into walleyes. By 7PM we covered a lot of water and terrain but with little success. No walleyes, 3 smallmouths but none to brag about. Largest fish was late in the day, a couple pound channel cat that took interest in a blade bait. Cranks produced nothing. In addition to the cat a blade bait produced the 2 smallies. Biggest smallie hit a jig and gulp minnow combo in about 15 fow. Grub/twister tails were skunked. 

Water temps around Templeton area were 73.5 range. Further south, around the dam water temps were 72.5. That weather front was puny and didn't wake up the fish for us.


----------



## uncadave (Nov 4, 2010)

Good, informative report. To be honest, I see lots of folks NOT fish in the wind. To me, that is where the fish are most of the time. Understand, not a hard, 20mph wind, but the more perpendicular to the bank the wind is, the better I do in most places - including BV. Just read on antoher site that Chatterbaits work well there - never tried them, thou my mustard colored cranks always catch something with fins. I hope to get out either to BV or fish the Ohio out of Tanners this Sunday...haven't been to the River yet this year, LOL.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

uncadave.........like you my tackle boxes don't include chatterbaits. I'm sure when my defenses are weakened, the credit card will be sliding thru a card reader and a few chatterbaits will occupy a compartment in one of my cases. Agree with your wind comment.....wind blown shore lines are productive targets and we prefer wind over calm. As long as not too strong to hold positioning. 

Your mustard color cranks.........more the French's standard mustard or do you prefer the tint of Grey Poupon?


----------



## uncadave (Nov 4, 2010)

I'd call it "dirty mustard), not yellow, or chartruese, or anything near the "bling" factor I consider on some hues of yellow. Flat sides on cranks seem to be key in my humble experiences.

Looks like the Ohio is gonna be low on current (48kcfs is slow, lowest is 42kcfs and it looks like a lake). So, I'll probably head out to Hanna this SundayGonna throw some creature baits, tubes, slow-roll a spinnerbait and topwater.


----------

